# Need Help From Computer Gurus...



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I need help w/setting up a wireless thingee at my place. I have a Linksys Compact WirelessG router and have 2 laptops w/built in wireless. The desktop connects fine to the internet, so no problems there.

I've spent a better part of this week trying to get the laptops to connect to the wireless router. I have WEP 128bit encryption enabled and have put the key into the laptops. They see the network but they don't connect.

I'm a total noob when it comes to this. Can someone give a step by step procedure? I've been under the weather for the past 2 weeks and would rather be in bed surfing .

TIA


----------

